# Help with Samsung tv and wireless network ?



## theboneman21 (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys.

TV model - Samsung PN50C540 > 50 inch plasma

Looking at getting the wireless adapter > Samsung WIS09ABGN 

However, before I buy it, there is on piece of information I need to know but can't find.

On my main PC, I have Win 7 Ultimate, 64 Bit.

I have it networked to several pcs. Before buying this tv, I used my original Xbox as a media center type of go between, which would scan the shared directories of my pc, and allow me to play avi and wmv files.

With this wireless adapter, can I do the same thing - network the tv to the PC and browse the shared folders that way ? Or, will I have to use windows media player and stream it to the tv ?

Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The networking features of the TV would be clearly spelled out in the manual. I highly doubt you can browse network shares for videos. I've not heard of that feature available on any networked TVs yet.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this possible to connect with HDTV?


----------

